# Mother Shoots Man In The Head After He Attempts To Steal Her Car With Toddlers Inside



## CurlyNiquee (Jul 5, 2018)

*MOTHER SHOOTS MAN IN HEAD AFTER HE ATTEMPTS TO STEAL HER CAR WITH TODDLERS INSIDE*

Officers say the mom quickly jumped into the car and asked to suspect to stop.

Around 10 p.m. on July 4 a woman and her two toddlers were at a gas station when a man tried to steal her car with her kids inside.

This happened at the Shell station on the 200 block of West Camp Wisdom road. Police say the carjacker was unknown to the woman and started to drive away. 

Officers say the mom quickly jumped into the car and asked to suspect to stop. When he refused she pulled a gun from her glove compartment and shot the suspect in the head. 

Police say the car crashed into a telephone pole and the suspect was taken to the hospital with unknown injuries.

No other details are available at this time, no word on charges or the condition of the suspect.

SOURCE 

_Stay with WFAA.com for updates._


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Jul 5, 2018)

How terrifying! Glad she was carrying. 

I need to seriously consider getting my firearm license.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2018)

Saw this on the news this morning. 

So glad she and the children are safe!  Also glad she had a gun handy.


----------



## Laela (Jul 5, 2018)

Moms will kill for their babies, some people really don't get that. I'm not surprised she's carrying considering she's in ShootEmUp Texas..  but I'm  so glad she was able to save her children.  It was a heroic move on her part; carjackers have no regard for human life. That hospital bill better go to him and not get taken care of by the citizens


----------



## nysister (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm happy she was able to protect her family. I'm also sorry that they had to witness that.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jul 6, 2018)

FYI. She is black and so is he.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm glad the woman and her children are safe but this is a sad story.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## lavaflow99 (Jul 6, 2018)

I now am strongly considering getting a gun for my house and car.  Had an incident where I had to call the popo on the 4th.  I'm over being the nice guy.


----------

